
Toronto van attack suspect's Facebook post linked to anti-women ideology - helmsdeep
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/04/25/americas/toronto-van-attack/index.html
======
majidazimi
Is this the new shit from western media? What the heck is "Anit-Women
Ideology"? Apparently they have moved away from mental instability to anti-
women ideology...

The fucking dude is a TERRORIST, Period.

